# 2010 Motobecane 700 HT Mountain Bike



## atti_mac (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm totally new here, and a bike world. I'm planning to buy a bike and I have a question. Anyone has it, or try it yet a 2010 Motobecane 700 HT Mountain Bike?
It is on sale now for $499 instead of $1100 . I can buy a 09' Trek 6000 for $550 used one from my friend who bought few month ago, but the Motobecane has much better Rear Derailleur (Shimano Deore XT long cage), and it is a brand new. 
Any suggestion about this French guy?


----------



## SanDiegoDirt (Apr 14, 2009)

*good enrty level bike for the money*

I have had the 09 model for over a year now and have been very happy with it. You will probably want to upgrade the fork and brakes at some point, but it rides well out of the box. Don't really know the difference between it and the 2010 model as the specs seem the same, so maybe save yourself $50 bucks and get the 09 if you can.


----------



## wildkyle90 (Oct 8, 2009)

its a great bike, but if you have a little extra, go for the fantom trail


----------



## atti_mac (Jan 23, 2010)

Are you suggesting this model? :
2009 Motobecane Fantom Trail $595.99,
or a 
Motobecane 2009 Fantom Trail DS Mountain Bike? What is now $799 ?


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

The Trek 6000 is a better spec'd bike (though not significantly better). Don't be fooled by the XT derailleur on the Motobecane, the rest of the drivetrain is well below XT level. Also don't be fooled by the $1100 MSRP. The Motobecane is a good bike for $449, but it's not an $1100 bike. The price bikesdirect sells them for is their regular price (not a sale price). 
Either bike will make an OK entry-level bike. I don't think either one is a particularly better deal than the other.


----------



## Noobi-Wan Kenobi (Dec 24, 2007)

Whatever you get, make sure it fits.


----------



## atti_mac (Jan 23, 2010)

I see, thank You. It is a hard decision, because I just want something good around $500. I found this also :
Windsor Cliff 4900 
I don't know too much about, Windsor, or Motobecane, this is a reason, I thought it will be a better buy a gentle used trek 6000, or a 08 brand new Trek 6500 on sale now. But on my level, I just want to use on the road, biking 10-20 miles on road 2 times a week, or few miles on track, and I 'm 6' , 210 pounds build up guy , not a real skinny type  , so I think the frame is very important. I really appropriate any help, I don't want to spend $500-600 something is not build for me


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

atti_mac said:


> It is on sale now for $499 instead of $1100


That $1100 price does not ever exist - they have not sold one of that model for the $1100 - just the $499.

That being said, $499 is not a bad price. Just remember that if you go with motobecan or winsur you do not get the opportunity to try the sizing out so make sure about your sizing.


----------



## atti_mac (Jan 23, 2010)

So whai is a good size of a 6' tall person? Or it is different on any type of bike?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Will vary between manufacturers - I would say a large frame, or an 18/19" if thay is how they measure by. But that is just a guesstimate. Nothing beats throwing a leg over.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

If your friends Trek is a good size and fit for you, that is the bike I would seriously consider laying down my cash for: 
A. You can try it before you buy it. 
B. The fork and brakes are slightly better than the 700 HT. 
C. You can take it to authorized Trek outlets for warranty concerns without having to fold it into a box and shipping it.
D. Maybe your friend will come down to $500 to match the Moto price. Even if he isn't willing, still a better bike and worth the extra $50.

The '08 6500 on clearance might be a fine choice, too, again if it fits and works for you with its Tora 302 and Shimano hydro brakes.


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

atti_mac said:


> Any suggestion about this French guy?


The only thing french on that bike is the Taiwan sticker on the box.


----------



## wildkyle90 (Oct 8, 2009)

*for $595.99*



atti_mac said:


> Are you suggesting this model? :
> 2009 Motobecane Fantom Trail $595.99,
> or a
> Motobecane 2009 Fantom Trail DS Mountain Bike? What is now $799 ?


im suggesting the fantom trail for $595.99. it shares frame geometry with the more expensive motobecane models, where the 700ht is different in its own way. Id say the 700ht would be a good all around bike, where the fantom bikes are more suited for being lightweight xc bikes.


----------



## atti_mac (Jan 23, 2010)

Do you guys know where can I order from a 08' Trek 6500 ? I decided to get a Trek


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

atti_mac said:


> Do you guys know where can I order from a 08' Trek 6500 ? I decided to get a Trek


Not here. You mentioned the 6500 in a post and I assumed you had a line on one. Your friend's bike might be the ticket.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Malibu412 said:


> C. You can take it to authorized Trek outlets for warranty concerns without having to fold it into a box and shipping it.
> .


Not if you bought it used
Trek warranty, like almost all others, does not cover used bikes

One of many points missed by those that reccommend used bikes


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

bikesdirect said:


> Not if you bought it used
> Trek warranty, like almost all others, does not cover used bikes
> 
> One of many points missed by those that reccommend used bikes


True. I know this and I guess I used the phrase "warranty concerns" to include any manufacturer assistance such as crash replacement/reduced or at cost replacement. While I have no personal experience, some around here say most majors will help in some fashion to keep a person satisfied with that particular make.

Correct me if I'm wrong about the boxing it up for certain warranty issues if it is an online purchase like BD. I know some things can be handled through photos, shipping a needed part, compensation for a local shop mechanic and all.

BTW, I really like the BD offerings and think they present a lot of bang for the buck. I was between one of the Fantom FS bikes and the GT I bought from Performance. I don't think online bike purchases are for everyone such as those who may be quite new and have not researched fitment enough, mechanically challenged individuals who are not in close proximity to a local shop, or people who generally need to have more of a face-to-face with their bike/parts supplier.


----------



## Phreetogo (May 8, 2008)

wildkyle90 said:


> Id say the 700ht would be a good all around bike, where the fantom bikes are more suited for being lightweight xc bikes.


The Motobecane website shows the Fantom trail weighing more than the 700 HT. I was considering the Fantom Trail but the wieght difference sold me on the HT.


----------



## rls_1128 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Weight decided for me, too*

I just picked up the '11 700ht, and bought a tora 302. Weight made my decision, as well. I'm more concerned about the WTB speeddiscs. I have some Alex rims, I might have to swap them out.


----------

